# ACS Minima Taps



## Gordash (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone can help me to figure out how to remove the steam tap on my ACS Minima. There is no screw to undo under the outer cover.

The tap is wobbly and wont sit snug or come off the square peg it's on. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gordash said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone can help me to figure out how to remove the steam tap on my ACS Minima. There is no screw to undo under the outer cover.
> 
> The tap is wobbly and wont sit snug or come off the square peg it's on. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 Could you put up a photo of the area with no screw....there should be one?


----------



## Gordash (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Dave, I seem to be having difficulty uploading a photo to this forum. Do you need a certain number of posts to be able to upload?|

Can I email them to you?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Uploading a photo is easy, just make sure it's not above the size limit, what's the difficulty with uploading a photo exactly?


----------



## Gordash (Jun 9, 2015)

The only option on the reply page is to Insert image from URL. Doesn't work when I drag the photo in.

Currently trying to find a way to turn jpg into URL page.


----------



## Gordash (Jun 9, 2015)

http://imgur.com/PdHQMeV


Hi Dave, I think you can view the picture here.


----------



## Gordash (Jun 9, 2015)

I have managed to attach the photo . As you can see when the stuck on badge is removed there is a solid plastic part behind .


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Does the plastic plug flick / ease out ?


----------



## Gordash (Jun 9, 2015)

Tried to pry the cap out with a knife but doesn't seem to move. Wanted to get some advice before trying to force it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You have removed the sticker but the central plastic plug needs to be pried out carefully so you don't damage it. Then all will be revealed and you can tighten the knob.


----------



## Gordash (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Dave, will give it a go.

Your review was the reason I got the machine and it's not put a foot wrong, really enjoy it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well apart from the knob...and I've been informed on another thread about all the research I must have done into knobs by @EmmaC... clearly I need to look at more knobs....🙄


----------



## Gordash (Jun 9, 2015)

All fixed. 🙂


----------



## djrustycans (Dec 8, 2020)

Just purchased a Minima (also thanks to Dave's review again!) a couple of weeks ago after selling my MaraX. I love it but have this same issue with the steam knob having come loose. Nobody likes wobbly knobs unfortunately.

Do you think it's possible to remove the centre plug without removing the sticker first?

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@djrustycans Once unstuck, it will usually stick right back on.


----------



## djrustycans (Dec 8, 2020)

Great, thanks Dave - will give it a go then!


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Unfortunately part of my sticker was left behind when I tried to remove it! You'll find it difficult not to scratch the plastic cap when removing. You can always get a replacement cap and sticker if need be.

Congrats on your new purchase! Would be interesting to know how you think the Minima compares to the MaraX.


----------



## djrustycans (Dec 8, 2020)

HVL87 said:


> Unfortunately part of my sticker was left behind when I tried to remove it! You'll find it difficult not to scratch the plastic cap when removing. You can always get a replacement cap and sticker if need be.
> 
> Congrats on your new purchase! Would be interesting to know how you think the Minima compares to the MaraX.


 Thanks - loving the Minima! I'll try and be careful with the sticker and cap but I have a history of not being patient with these things!

Do you know where to source the parts just in case? 

I prefer the Minima to the MaraX to be honest - no contest. Initially, I thought I wasn't able to produce espresso as good as the MaraX did but with a few tweaks I feel it's at least on par.

The Minima is easier to maintain and clean (I have the powder coated off-white/cream version). The MaraX wasn't anywhere near as consistent with steaming as the Minima - I was getting mixed results with the pressure which I guess you'd only come across if you exclusively make milk based drinks as I do.

The shot timer is really handy for me, plus the PID. It's possible to be more nerdy, tweaking settings!! The Minima is easier to pull out despite possibly being heavier and I like being able to hold the feet with my right hand whilst putting the portafilter in position.

The build quality is higher on the MaraX but in use I don't think this is a big deal. The removable water tank on the MaraX is much easier to use than messing about with the fiddly tubes on the Minima but again, not a deal breaker.

All in all, for a milk based coffee drinker - it's a slam dunk for the Minima.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@djrustycans If the sticker won't stick back on, just use a smear of Bostik (or similar).


----------



## djrustycans (Dec 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> @djrustycans If the sticker won't stick back on, just use a smear of Bostik (or similar).


 Thanks Dave, going to have a hack at this tomorrow!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I used dental picks to get mine off....one each side and levered it out simultaneously.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

djrustycans said:


> Do you know where to source the parts just in case?


 I'm sure the retailer you purchased it from will sort you out if it comes to that. Otherwise there is always ACS directly. Hopefully won't be needed!

Nice comparison between the MaraX and Minima and glad you're enjoying! It's a great machine.


----------



## djrustycans (Dec 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I used dental picks to get mine off....one each side and levered it out simultaneously.





HVL87 said:


> I'm sure the retailer you purchased it from will sort you out if it comes to that. Otherwise there is always ACS directly. Hopefully won't be needed!
> 
> Nice comparison between the MaraX and Minima and glad you're enjoying! It's a great machine.


 Thanks guys - David from Black Cat just replied also to say he'd replace the parts free of charge if I damage them. Can't say fairer than that! Dental picks it is then.


----------



## djrustycans (Dec 8, 2020)

Fwiw - managed to remove the sticker and 'hack' off the plastic cover. As expected, I got impatient and thought 'sod it' and went in with a thin flathead screwdriver.

It wasn't pretty but did the job and the sticker covers all of the scratches I made in the process 😄

Thanks for all the advice!


----------

